# Look 585 finish yellowing?



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

Guys & Gals

I have a 2005 585 that spends it's life in the garage when its not being ridden.. Its the nude carbon model. Anyway, the clearcoat is yellowing. I noticed it originally on the fork when I removed a Polar speed sensor. Underneath that sensor the silver "look" wording is silver while the rest of the wording has become yellow.

Has anyone else seen this? besides looking yellow I doubt this has any effect on the bike? I have no idea. It is probably just the clearcoat right?

Thanks.


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

jimbonnet said:


> Guys & Gals
> 
> I have a 2005 585 that spends it's life in the garage when its not being ridden.. Its the nude carbon model. Anyway, the clearcoat is yellowing. I noticed it originally on the fork when I removed a Polar speed sensor. Underneath that sensor the silver "look" wording is silver while the rest of the wording has become yellow.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I have a same problem on my fork. That silver "look" sign start to yellowing and it's really pissing me off. I bought my frame in April 2005 and this is happening only on the fork. I will make a reclamation for this in Look, I suggest you do the same. 
And this doesn't have any effect on bike, but it does effect me


----------



## konya (Apr 27, 2006)

Show some photos!!!


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

konya said:


> Show some photos!!!


Exactly!! Let's see the problem & we'll see if we can get it warrantied.


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

I'll take some pictures this evening. Was out of town the last few days and am at work now.

Cheers
Jim


----------

